# Newbie with a 55 gal. Saltwater tank



## jlcohen (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm very much a beginner with aquariums and super excited to start my new hobby. I recently purchased a 55 gal. saltwater tank used but in great shape, with a new Coral Life protein skimmer, new small current fan, and new bio-wheel. I have a basic 2 bulb halogen lighting system. I'd would like to grow colorful corals and such and would like to switch to an LED system. I like the idea of moon lighting at night. is that beneficial? if not what's the best lighting for this 55 gal. tank. I have a few friends that are experienced with aquariums so im not totally in the dark but I have soooo much to learn. I would love feedback on any tips and tricks to better educate me on what im doing. Thanks. pictures soon to come.:-D


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to the world of salt water,it has endless wonders.I find the coral life skimmers very user friendly so you should be good there. On the lighting do you mean halides instead of halogens? Do you have rock work layed out already? I look forward to some pics.


----------



## jlcohen (Oct 30, 2013)

no live rock as of yet, just moved the tank into the house yesterday and look forward to setting everything up over the weekend. I will probably get live rock over the weekend as well, or at least have it ordered. As for lighting, im not sure. I'm open for anything that will give me that shimmer in the water on the sand and make my corals really come to life once I get them.


----------

